# Old Town Trip Angler + console?



## duradrinx (Jun 6, 2012)

Has anyone added any type of a console to a vopor or trip angler? I want to attach a ff and one or two rod holders to the front. I thought a console would would be good for attachment and shorten the reach on the huge cockpit. I was looking at the Harmony Konsole but I am not sure if it will fit over the existing cupholder console.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

duradrinx,
Welcome to OGF forums! 

I just sold my Vapor, but I had a 1x6 piece of treated board that I bolted to the underside of the front tray, to mount my fishfinder. It worked great, but I intended to replace the treated board with a larger piece of lexan. The lexan would be more weather resistant...plus, I had intended to make the platform large enough to accomodate both of the rod holders.

As it turned out, I mounted the rod holders on the outside of the deck. Due to the angle of the deck curvature, I didn't have much up & down adjustment, but they worked fine.

I purchased Scotty rod holderf for my new kayak and they offer an extension, if needed, which would allow for more up & down adjustment.
*** I recommend using SS bolts/screws and nylock nuts, instead of rivets, for the installation. 

Here's a couple of pics, to give you an idea of how/where I mounted them:




















Bowhunter57


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Also...very important... 

Sit in your kayak, in the yard with your paddle and pretend to be paddling. This will let you know where NOT to install your rod holders. You don't want your paddle stroke to interfere with your rod holder placement. 

Bowhunter57


----------

